# Recruiting is about to change



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

After Texas, UCLA and Ohio St "lied" to recruits it might be changing, at least for the top players. 

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/02/09/new-roquan-smith-wont-sign-loi-with-new-school-per-coach/

   What do y'all think??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 10, 2015)

The kids are the idiots. It's well known now days coaches come and go.  Lied to or not, get used to it cause it's the real world.


Spit!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2015)

I blame it on the coaches.  If they are being interviewed or seeking to move and they are interested in moving on, they need to tell a kid the truth.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 10, 2015)

This is why you commit to the program, not the coach.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2015)

Won't change


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> After Texas, UCLA and Ohio St "lied" to recruits it might be changing, at least for the top players.
> 
> http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/02/09/new-roquan-smith-wont-sign-loi-with-new-school-per-coach/
> 
> What do y'all think??



Can't speak for Texas or UCLA but the coach that left OSU said he did not "lie" to Webber, and Webber said the coach didn't "lie" to him. Although he was upset he wasn't forth coming with the info either. The whole thing with Weber got blown out of proportion because his HS coach, after hearing the OSU coach was leaving for the Bears job, blew up twitter and said the OSU coach lied to him and Weber. This coach is ALL things Michigan and has done everything in his ability to get Webber to commit to UM. Even Webbers parents came out yesterday and said they don't like the HS coach and he has been a jerk threw the whole process. 

Lastly, Meyer came out yesterday to explain that he already new who was replacing him (RB coach from ND) and that Weber had a great relationship with him as well and Weber even commented during the recruiting process, that the OSU and ND RB coaches, were the 2 most comfortable coaches he dealt with during the whole process. Meyer said that once Weber knew who the new RB coach would be, he would be fine and move on to more important things and that is exactly what has happened and Weber has said as much.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> The kids are the idiots. It's well known now days coaches come and go.  Lied to or not, get used to it cause it's the real world.
> 
> 
> Spit!



  Idiot for taking a person at their word? 
 I can imagine a position coach saying to a HS player "look I developed this list of players ....... look how many got drafted, I can do the same for you"  all the while knowing full well he has already made a handshake deal with greener pastures team that won't be announced until after signing day.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

Madsnooker I stand corrected about OSU, I got that from article(s). Hadn't read a corrected story.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> Madsnooker I stand corrected about OSU, I got that from article(s). Hadn't read a corrected story.



No problem and it doesn't change your point for starting the thread. I do agree its on the shady side in general. Even what OSU did. Its a tuff position, but I thinks its only fair to the kid, to know that the coach that is recruiting him is not staying. 

Bottom line is, the parents have to know the volatility in coaching these days, and there is a high likelihood that the same coaches that are there today, will be gone before his 4 yrs are over. I guarantee you, if the kid has a chance to go pro, before his commitment is over, will bolt 80% of the time. Its just different now than it was 30 yrs ago. Some things better, some things worse.


----------



## Horns (Feb 10, 2015)

All I can say is that the player better be good or the college will not wait.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

The extra money the power 5 conferences approved to start paying players next year will be a bigger deal than this in recruiting.  Although most schools have not determined the monthly amount of the "full cost of education", some schools already have announced what they will pay.  Top dollar so far.... you guessed it... The Criminoles.  Don't hate on me FSU fans.  I am envious.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 11, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is why you commit to the program, not the coach.



Exactly


----------



## nickel back (Feb 11, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> The extra money the power 5 conferences approved to start paying players next year will be a bigger deal than this in recruiting.  Although most schools have not determined the monthly amount of the "full cost of education", some schools already have announced what they will pay.  Top dollar so far.... you guessed it... The Criminoles.  Don't hate on me FSU fans.  I am envious.



have not heard a lot about this but if it happens,CFB will never be the same and will go down the drain if its not an even hand out across the board.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 11, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Top dollar so far.... you guessed it... The Criminoles.  Don't hate on me FSU fans.  I am envious.



Maybe y'all should include the cost of crab legs, too.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Feb 11, 2015)

If I was a top recruit I wouldn't sign the NLI either, I would just move right to the financial aid application, that is all that is required at the end of the day. As it states, the NLI is the worst one sided document out there. Give yourself flexibility, until every program guarantees a 4 year scholarship to a player whether he is on a team or not, why commit to a program?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 11, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> The extra money the power 5 conferences approved to start paying players next year will be a bigger deal than this in recruiting.  Although most schools have not determined the monthly amount of the "full cost of education", some schools already have announced what they will pay.  Top dollar so far.... you guessed it... The Criminoles.  Don't hate on me FSU fans.  I am envious.



Go Noles!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

nickel back said:


> have not heard a lot about this but if it happens,CFB will never be the same and will go down the drain if its not an even hand out across the board.



http://csnbbs.com/thread-723633.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maybe y'all should include the cost of crab legs, too.


and attorney fees, and TPD fees.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is why you commit to the program, not the coach.



 But "what if" you commit to say Paul Johnson then after signing day and before 1st day of class PJ does something, health gets bad or whatever and the new coach is June Jones????


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> But "what if" you commit to say Paul Johnson then after signing day and before 1st day of class PJ does something, health gets bad or whatever and the new coach is June Jones????



Once again, that's why you should commit to the program and not the coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Once again, that's why you should commit to the program and not the coach.




You 2 FSU boys should be "COMMITTED" to the nut house for those Avatars...


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Once again, that's why you should commit to the program and not the coach.



 Sure the classes/major will still be there but the "program" isn't.   PJ was going to run it now JJ is gonna chunk it. 

   Plus it's the off season, there has to be some kind of arguement going on.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 18, 2015)

nickel back said:


> have not heard a lot about this but if it happens,CFB will never be the same and will go down the drain if its not an even hand out across the board.



I don't think it's that big of a deal. Lots of these kids are already being paid through back channels. This just puts it out there in the open for everybody to see.


----------

